

Don't Let Your Startup Trap You - gsaines
http://georgesaines.com/2010/09/22/dont-let-your-startup-trap-you/

======
sfgary1
Usually it is when the investors pull the plug is when the failing startup
goes dark.

But for a self funded entrepreneur it is easier said than done. After spending
a year or two working long hours, the separation between a private life and
the working life is non-existent and the urge to put in just a bit more time
and effort is inescapable.

------
pjy04
Also, don't get stuck or feel pressured to stay with a sinking ship. Time is
way more valuable

------
BerislavLopac
Well, that's what they call a "lifestyle business". But it doesn't say what
kind of lifestyle that is...

